# Homemade Oak Park Box Joint Jigs



## grbrico (Feb 16, 2012)

I made the two sizes of the jig that they were out of. I bought the 1/4 jig and made the 3/8 and 1/2. The one on the right is the one I bought.

Greg


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

If you have a Vac-u-plate there is a sticky thread showing how to convert the jigs for use with it.


----------



## Gsff19 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Oak park jigs*

I am buying the 1/4 inch oak park jig and I am wondering how to make thec1/2 and 3/8 inch ones? Oak park no longer sells the 1/2 or 3/8 ones. Thanks. 

Greg.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Greg, once you get your jig from Oak Park you will see the construction. The other jigs are the same size and you will need to cut slots for the 3/8" and 1/2" fences. Glue for HDPE is super expensive so you are best off to secure them with screws into the fences from the bottom. I will check mine to see what the position of these fences are compared to the 1/4" fence.


----------

